# stopping wax marks getting onto trim \ removing old marks?



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

hi guys,

gonna wash and wax later - trouble is im useless at keeping the wax within the realms of the paint, and it goes on the trim, it looks hideous.

what do you do to prevent this, mask up all areas first with masking tape?

also, how can i get rid of old white wax marks on grille area \ black plastic areas etc.

fanx !


----------



## Hotcoles (May 2, 2014)

I'm also useless with wax, ending up everywhere!

On the black trims, I use some IPA alcohol wipes (those like the antibacterial ones you get). Seems to get it off quite nicely.

Just be careful if you get it on a surface you've just polished though as it seems to take the polish off as well.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, smooth peanut butter is supposed to be good at removing the white marks, something to do with the oils in it.
Hoggy.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, smooth peanut butter is supposed to be good at removing the white marks, something to do with the oils in it.
> Hoggy.


I've heard this too but not tried it yet :lol:


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

You can just buy blue detailing tape. Doesnt harm anything peeling it off. Detailers use it during polishing and waxing processes.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Use some Revive trim gel from Auto Finesse, or cheaper still a bit of 3m low tack blue masking tape.


----------



## euphoria (Aug 1, 2007)

A handy tip I learned by mistake... WD40 spray it on and clean off with an old microfiber, brings up all black trim perfectly!


----------



## Charlie15 (May 17, 2014)

Detailing tape works a treat, its 3M tape 3434 if I remember rightly.

For removing old wax already on there as others have said use something oily, Poorboys Trim Restorer is a good shout.

Cheers.


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

You can also try make-up wipes, I got polish on my girlfriends Madza 2 plastic trim and thought it can remove layers of make-up then it must remove polish!


----------

